# Non issue kit on QL3 Sig Op



## D-n-A (16 Dec 2005)

Just wondering if I was allowed to wear my '64 Ruck when I goto Kingston for my QL3; or atleast be able to use my '64 frame with the '82 bag(did it in Borden, no problem).


----------



## Radop (17 Dec 2005)

Depends on who your instructors are.


----------



## chrisf (17 Dec 2005)

Why? It's not as if you're going to be doing much if any humping. You're mounted for the field portion, and other then that, unless your instructors take you for a ruck march for PT, then no worries.

Leave the frame at home so you don't stand out for the sake of standing out.


----------



## RC Bradley (17 Dec 2005)

Are you a Re-muster? Or did you aquire your 64 frame from buddies or surplus?  Your question is a valid one and brings up several key points.
 Using non-issued kit is usually frowned on while on course.  Main reason for that is uniformity and conformity.  You are supposed to be part of a team, not an individual, therefore should have the same ruck as anyone else. 
 I myself possess a "Jump ruck", aquired many years ago.  I recently just left a Para Position (3 RCR, Para Coy),  I am now in a medical unit  :-[ (I am a Sig Op Sgt).  I am no longer entitled to use my jump ruck, as I am no longer in a para position. 
 My personal opinion on the ruck is that the 64 frame is far superior, configured as a Jump ruck.  Just try and rig up the 82 frame with the bag on top with a manpack radio (AN/PRC-522 as you will soon learn), It just doesn't work. 
 My opinion on which ruck is superior is not pertinent though.  The fact is that I use the "leg" ruck just like everyone else at my unit, as detailed in my unit SOP's and dress Regulations.  Keep in mind, these are orders, not suggestions. 
 So, my advice to you soldier, is to pack/bring the kit list provided to you by the school, according to the kit you were issued.  Don't attract unecessary attention to yourself by having non-issued kit, keep that kit for exercises at whichever unit you end up at.  Some units are quite anal about what kit you can use some are not, the last Sergeant-Major we had in Para coy despised Black Polypro toques ...

At the end of the day, like I said, following rules, regs, kit lists and so on are what separates us from civilians. We may not like it or agree with it, but that is the foundation of a professional military.

Please let me know which way you decide to go.  Good luck on course, and look me up when you get finished and up here to Petawawa, if this is where you end up.

R.C. Bradley
Sgt
Sig OP


----------



## D-n-A (17 Dec 2005)

Alright, thanks

I'll just stick with the '82 setup till I get posted to a unit (PPCLI I hope).

RC Bradley, I'am a remuster, used to be in Logistics in the reserve.


As for the kitlist, I don't have one at this time, I assume I'll get one before I go on course, but I'm guessing I just have to bring all my issue kit.


----------



## Canadian Sig (18 Dec 2005)

The school gets real anal about issued vs. non-issued kit. Some of the guys from here in Pet got told they couldnt use the new ballistic eye-wear they were issued because nobody at the school had it yet! We (sometimes) get new kit early in the game and the school gets pissy about it. The Sarge is quite right; just take what it calls for on the joining insructions and stay under the radar. Once you get to a unit it will probably relax. My wife carries a jump ruck but she has a medical chit for it. (she is barely 5 feet tall and the issued rucks just wind up being way too big for her).


----------



## Radop (28 Dec 2005)

MikeL said:
			
		

> Alright, thanks
> 
> I'll just stick with the '82 setup till I get posted to a unit (PPCLI I hope).
> 
> ...


Are you a component transfer?  If you are, you should have to turn in all your kit and receive it in Kingston anyways.  Get use to the '82 pattern as some units only let you wear that one.  Try to fit in rather than stand out, were what everyone else is.


----------



## buzgo (29 Dec 2005)

Radop said:
			
		

> Are you a component transfer?  If you are, you should have to turn in all your kit and receive it in Kingston anyways.  Get use to the '82 pattern as some units only let you wear that one.  Try to fit in rather than stand out, were what everyone else is.



Component Transfer's keep all their kit except for the sleeping bag. Trust me RADOP


----------



## George Wallace (29 Dec 2005)

signalsguy said:
			
		

> Component Transfer's keep all their kit except for the sleeping bag. Trust me RADOP


So you keep all your Snow Shoes, Artic Mitts, Cold Weather Overalls, etc. too?


----------



## buzgo (29 Dec 2005)

Ah! Sorry, only stuff on your clothing docs is kept. All that type of stuff is returned.


----------



## meni0n (29 Dec 2005)

I kept everything but the snowshoes and some parts of webbing.


----------



## Radop (3 Jan 2006)

signalsguy said:
			
		

> Ah! Sorry, only stuff on your clothing docs is kept. All that type of stuff is returned.



Trust you eh!!!!!!

You Ottawa guys are all the same.  LOL

Did you get any time off over christmas or did you have to work?

When I transfered (I know the dark ages)  I had to turn everything in before I left, even the stuff on my clothing docs.  (did that twice)


----------

